# Check out this Cal 25 for me



## sailrkev (Jul 29, 2008)

Greetings all
I'm new to the forum, been lurking for a while, trying to pick up tips and so on, and am looking to buy my first boat.

I've found this Cal 25 Picasa Web Albums - GamerKev - Cal 25 on Craigslist. The Cal 25 would suit my purposes well, singlehandable, can race, good for taking friends out, forgiving. The owner wants $3200 (negotiable) which would be in my price range. 
Hull, rigging, shrouds, rudder, etc all seem pretty good. I got a look at two of the sails, they were pretty clean and crisp, with a nice cover. He has three more sails to include as well. Hardware isn't anything to write home about, but not rusted at all and the lines are nice. Bottom needs paint, but there were no blisters that I could see.
It has some issues: 
Outboard is questionable
Needs cosmetic work, especially inside
No stern pulpit
Bilge pump inoperable
Electronics active but he doesn't know if the instruments work(?!)

These I think I can handle since I kinda wanted a fixer-upper for the summer, to sail next year, but the main concern is the deck over the cabin. Common problem with these boats apparently. He has leaking which is coming through the fittings, making them rust, and making a giant mess of everything. I snapped a few pictures of them.

I'm thinking of offering $2K for it, given all the issues it has. The question I have for everyone today is: is that deck problem a deal breaker no matter the price? Or is there a fix that can be attained without spending more than the boat is worth? He said he had another buyer, but even if that is true, I have a feeling they'll run screaming once they get an idea of the work involved.

Any advice would be much appreciated. He said I could go look at it again myself if I wanted to, so I can get more pics if anyone thinks it will help.

Like I said, a Cal 25 is my first choice, but you won't break my heart if you suggest I let this one go.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailrkev-

First, I think that $2000 is way too high a price for this boat. IMHO, it isn't worth that much, just based on the issues I can see in the photos.

I'd recommend you read the *Boat Inspection Trip Tips* thread I started, as it will help you determine whether this boat is worth looking into further or not...


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

In Southern California that would be a free boat, and he probably wouldn't get too many takers. Cal 25s are good boats, but find another one.


----------



## justjon (May 15, 2009)

I agree, way to high, to much work. I do like Cal 25's, easy sailing Ok for weekends. but it's a buyers market out there. I would Look around more


----------



## sailrkev (Jul 29, 2008)

jgeissinger said:


> In Southern California that would be a free boat, and he probably wouldn't get too many takers. Cal 25s are good boats, but find another one.


This was my first reaction, I guess I was just looking for someone to disagree with me. Better to wait.

Maybe if I offer him $1...

I was also looking at a Mirage 24. From a dealer, not nearly so F'd up.
Anyone know much about them? They don't seem to be a very common design, and there's not much presence on the web, as far as owners groups.

Thanks guys.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Given that your profile does not indicate where you're located, the following link may not be helpful as other than a point of reference but check-out Cal-25 Sailboat


----------



## sailrkev (Jul 29, 2008)

svHyLyte said:


> Given that your profile does not indicate where you're located, the following link may not be helpful as other than a point of reference but check-out Cal-25 Sailboat


That would be perfect, but with no trailer, a bit out of reach...

Oh well
Thanks for the tip, anyway


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

*Cal 25*

I am sorry but I think you mistyped. You did mean to say he was paying you $3000 to take it -right?


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

It's funny, but I've been following sailboat ads for a few years. This year seems surprisingly poor, as if anyone who can hold on to their boat is doing so (and fewer people are upgrading and selling off previously-loved boats). The loved boats are kept, and only the drags are on the market. 

Maybe I'm being harsh, but I think the quality used to be better.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Sailrkev--

Given that Edgewater Maryland is only about 800 miles, it might be worth renting a trailor and driving dow to pick the boat up, no? The asking proce seems really fair.

FWIW...


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

*boats in MD*

If you are willing to truck it from MD I know of 2 boats for sale. They are as follows:
1977-78 ? Helms 27
Universall diesel (runs)
Needs TLC and cleaning
$3500k

1980's? 
Islander 30
Volvo diesel (runs)
Has some soft spots where chainplates were leaking and also some leaks at stanchion bases.
Needs TLC and cleaning
$5000k

both are in much better shape than the Cal 25 in pictures.
Both could be sailed with a good cleaning and organizing.


----------



## sailrkev (Jul 29, 2008)

svHyLyte said:


> Sailrkev--
> 
> Given that Edgewater Maryland is only about 800 miles, it might be worth renting a trailor and driving dow to pick the boat up, no? The asking proce seems really fair.
> 
> FWIW...


Indeed it does, but I'm not sure of the cost to rent a trailer. It can't be all that cheap(I don't know anyone to borrow one from) and I'd also need to secure a truck capable of safely towing 4500lbs across the App Mtns, gas, and find and buy a cradle here. I've budgeted a separate $700 for storage/launching for this summer and following winter, and that transportation cost would totally chew that up, I'm afraid. I'll keep an eye on it though. If it doesn't sell, maybe I could make a lower offer where I could make the numbers work.

There are other options around here though, as well. Today I scoped out a Catalina 22 for $2900(neg.), a Seafarer 22 for $2500(neg.) and a Merit 25 that isn't marked as for sale, but still has a registration tag from 2001. I'm guessing the owner could be persuaded to let me have a closer look and make an offer. All these are in much better shape than that poor Cal, and currently parked in the place where I'd sail them from. Really can't beat that location...


----------



## eolon (Feb 5, 2008)

There are number of nice fixer-upper boats in my marina alone that can be bought for $1.00, and that's negotiable. Similar in condition to that one.

If you want to buy a sailboat, now is the time. People across the country are abandoning perfectly good boats because they can't afford the dockage.

Good luck!

Best Regards,

e

.::.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Kev--

For the sake of the exercise, call A&B Marine Trucking in Annapolis at 800-843-5265 and ask them what they would charge to transport the yacht from Bert Jabins Yard in Annapolis to Milwaukee. They trucked our 42' 21000 lb yacht from Annapolis to Tampa Florida for $2,900.00 and I suspect they'd charge you a heck of a lot less than that for that little Cal given the current state of the economy. Moreover, I suspect the Seller will likely give up the boat for a good deal less than the asking for the same reason. Jabins will charge you to pull the mast and lift the boat onto the truck but for that boat it shouldn't be much at all and she looks like a sweet boat (most Cal's are! We had one for 20+ years!)

FWIW...

s/v HyLyte

PS: Of course, you could also sail her up to the Hudson and bring her through the Erie Canal with the mast on deck and then sail her from Lake Erie. I would!


----------



## eolon (Feb 5, 2008)

There is a little Cal (22?) for $1 that needs work, but is solid, in Toledo Ohio marina. You could have it sailing in a couple of weeks. 

Best Regards,



e

.::.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

My word. A thread on what a 25' $2000 boat looks like. It's 25 foot? It floats? It's probably worth $2000, if that's all you have and you're willing to invest effort and future money into it. I doubt anyone has seen the pristine 25' $2000 boat. Of course, this is the market we're talking about. And the addition of another $1000 to the kitty may reveal that there are a lot more $3000 25' boats out there that are a better "value" than there are $2000 boats.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I've done my share of boat fixups, but I like to choose my battles carefully. The pictures of that Cal are sending shivers up my spine. I'd take it for free if I had a free and convenient place to work on it. Maybe. Or not.


----------



## donhaller (Dec 19, 2008)

In November 2008 I bought my 25' C&C for $1500 from a guy that couldn't use it and didn't want to pay the dockage on it.

This link shows the condition it was in when I went to buy it. 
C&C 25 Sailboat Photo Gallery by Don Haller at pbase.com

It was and is in waaayyyyyyyyy better shape than this Cal. I mean wayyy better shape.

I'd look around some more if I were you. There are lots of others available. Like someone else said... there are a lot more to choose from in the 2500-3000 range if you can go that high. Then perhaps you can work that price down a little once you find a sound boat with a better foundation for your project.


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

I've got a Starwind 22 with trailer for sale. All you have to do is put your gear on board and sail off. I will neg. on the price.

Starwind 22


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Kev,

Sailboats grow on trees. Unless you are absolutely in love with this particular boat, and you want to spend ALL your free time, and alot of money getting her in shape to sail, you should pass on this one. There are just too many other boats of the same relative size, capabilities, price, etc. that are ready to sail right now to justifying sinking your hopes and dreams into this one. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Stiche (Oct 5, 2006)

$1500 if the motor is good and the boat has a set of cushions. The Cal's a good boat with a great hull, but this one was run hard and put away wet. You're leaking through those bolts that were installed withouot backplates. Mildew indicates long exposure to moisture. Better check all of the plywood to make sure it's not spongy. Check the overhead around the trim of the pop-top. If the ply is spongy, you're also leaking there. You'll have to pull the wood off and inspect. The motor is my biggest concern. I just saw a good used 9.9 4-stroke longshaft Merc rigged for remote throttle for $2k. If the outboard is questionable, assume replacement! If you don't trust your outboard and don't know how to dock under sail, then you need a new outboard. 

This is not in need of cosmetic work. This is a full-fledged fixer-upper. If you have the time and the $2k for repairs, paint, and upgrades (5k if you want to go fancy, like me), it's a great first boat, otherwise pass.

-Mike
1968 Cal 25, "Sattar"


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

sailrkev said:


> There are other options around here though, as well. Today I scoped out a Catalina 22 for $2900(neg.), a Seafarer 22 for $2500(neg.) and a *Merit 25* that isn't marked as for sale, but still has a registration tag from 2001. I'm guessing the owner could be persuaded to let me have a closer look and make an offer.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## sailrkev (Jul 29, 2008)

zz4gta said:


> Fixed it for you.


Totally. I want that Merit in a bad way, but the facility where it's parked doesn't know (or won't tell me) who owns it. I'm getting ready to call the DNR with the reg number to find out who owns it myself.

Someone once told me that there was some means to claim an "abandoned" boat, but I have a feeling it was so much bovine excrement...

Regarding the Cal 25 that was the subject of the original post: The owner tried cleaning it up and took some favorable pictures and reposted it. Must have been no takers because he keeps reposting it and the price keeps ticking down. As of yesterday asking price was $2600.


----------

